# Should She Be Registered As Sorrel Or Chesnut?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats personal preference. 

I would but chestnut. But it doesnt matter. Genetically, its the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I know they're genetically the same,but wasn't sure what AQHA's take on them was. I've noticed some registries seem to have specific ideas of what those "two" colors are,while others not so much.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't believe a registry offers a choice ... lol. You'd think they'd choose sorrel OR chestnut.

I always called stock horses sorrel and english-type horses chestnut .. hehe .. funny how we do those things.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I know,it makes it confusing!
I tend to label sorrels as the more reddish or orange ish hues,and chestnut as the "deeper" and darker hues,if that makes any sense. But I know others who call,what I think of as a sorrel,a chestnut,lol.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

It is silly to have a choice between the two, when most people really pick based on the shade of the color. It doesn't change what it is genetically, just varies in shades...

As said, it's your decision on what you personally would call that color. I'd think of what came to /my/ mind first, and go with that. Who cares what other people call it? =)


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd say chestnut. I never heard of sorrel, until I came to the US.

Lizzie


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I think registration should include their color DNA. I bet in the future they will.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The AQHA generally puts chestnut for darker red horses and judging by the shed spots on her legs, it looks like she'll be dark. Either way, if she's registered chestnut and ends up brighter, people will still understand it's a red horse.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my mare Josie is dark like shes shedding out to be..almost exact color. and shes registered Sorrel

My gelding Red is the brighter color of her baby coat and hes considered Chesnut. so i personally would go with sorrel. but thats just me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SpiritLifter said:


> I think registration should include their color DNA. I bet in the future they will.


For the cost, they could! Genetic testing should be mandatory too.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

In my opinion she's a sorrel. From what ive seen in my limited experience generally if the horse has a reddish hue then it is a sorrel. If its more of a brown horse it is a chestnut. I have a mare the color of caramel and we call her a chestnut.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Really just your preference...per the AQHA...

(d) SORREL: body color reddish or copper-red; mane and tail usually same color as body, but may be flaxen.

(e) CHESTNUT: body color dark red or brownish-red; mane and tail usually dark red or brownish-red, but may be flaxen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Really just your preference...per the AQHA...
> 
> (d) SORREL: body color reddish or copper-red; mane and tail usually same color as body, but may be flaxen.
> 
> ...



Thanks,this helps!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Really just your preference...per the AQHA...
> 
> (d) SORREL: body color reddish or copper-red; mane and tail usually same color as body, but may be flaxen.
> 
> ...



Its just silly that they keep those two colors separate. They are the same thing and a horse could flip flop depending on the season, environment or feed. I have one here that can swing from a light coppery color to a really dark almost chocolate color to a bright red.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Imagine having a sorrel baby, that you registered as sorrel because she was light, but after their first year they got dark liver-ey chestnut in color and stayed that way. Now you've got a chestnut (which could go either way) registered as a sorrel. 

My neighbors had a horse like this ^-^ he was a dark chestnut, regestered as a sorrel, and his baby picture on his papers were a light, what you would describe as sorrel color. 

I have always preferred to use the term Chestnut, It's all the same, anyway. Sorrel/Chestnut confuses me, so I've always called chestnuts chestnuts. 

It's kind of like how western riders/classes use lope and jog, but english tends to use canter and trot, which is the correct name, it's been around forever, and my preference, even though I ride western.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was led to believe that sorrel was a color variant of the chestnut. Sorrel is a north american term not used in the uk.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

AQHA answers color questions on Facebook....read about it here AQHA: Coat Color Q and A


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

PaintHorseMares said:


> AQHA answers color questions on Facebook....read about it here AQHA: Coat Color Q and A


If you do read these, I would double check what they're posting. I went through one day they did it and half the information their "expert" was posting was completely wrong.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I feel there is a slight difference in sorrel and chestnut. In my opinion, and it has been mentioned already sorrel is more "orange" with a lighter mane and tail, where chestnut is dark red with a dark mane and tail. My gelding is a chestnut, even his face is darker then the rest if his body and his mane and tail have more brown and black mixed in.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Genetically, sorrel and chestnut are exactly the same from what we currently know. There may very well be some variant in there that changes the shade, but as far as what is known right now, they are the same color, just different names. Sorrel is typically only used in stock breeds.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

SaddleStrings said:


> I feel there is a slight difference in sorrel and chestnut. In my opinion, and it has been mentioned already sorrel is more "orange" with a lighter mane and tail, where chestnut is dark red with a dark mane and tail. My gelding is a chestnut, even his face is darker then the rest if his body and his mane and tail have more brown and black mixed in.


 
Except according to AQHA both sorrel and Chestnut can have flaxen manes and tails. So there goes the darker mane theory. 

Chestnut or sorrel?










Chestnut or sorrel?


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pics from yesterday that show her color change better..


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ She's sorrel in my book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Sorrel & chestnut are Basicaly the same.
People just have there Prefrence on which they call sorrel & chestnut.
I always called the redder darker shades with the same reddish mane Chestnuts
& I always call the Chestnuts with Flaxen manes Sorrels.

If she was mine I would register her Chestnut


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I so wish we could just have one term for a colour. Sorrel and chestnut are genetically the same thing, why have two names? I think I'll just call them all RED from now on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Look at that color coming in,going to be pretty classy with that chrome!


----------

